# 2016 Fall NYU MFA Filmmaking



## Xiaohan YAN (Sep 21, 2015)

Heya, anyone has started their application?


----------



## Sam R (Sep 22, 2015)

I started a few days ago, still a long way to go though!


----------



## liveinjuly (Sep 27, 2015)

Xiaohan YAN said:


> Heya, anyone has started their application?



My TOFEL test is low. I dont know what to do~~


----------



## Indigo (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes I started a while ago. I really need to spruce up my portfolio though. I have a few of the writing assignments done.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 18, 2015)

liveinjuly said:


> My TOFEL test is low. I dont know what to do~~


When can you take it again?


----------



## granados_1111 (Oct 18, 2015)

Yeah! Lots to do. How is everyone going? 
I'm doing the story synopsis for the four-minute silent ﬁlm right now.


----------



## katavi08 (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes! Still a lot to get done! I've had to put NYU on the back burner for a couple of days as the UCLA deadline is coming up fast. Will be jumping back in after that's done.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 28, 2015)

NYU Tisch has been added to FilmSchool.org's Film School Review section.

http://www.filmschool.org/filmschools/nyu-tisch-school-of-the-arts.8/

Please add a review based on your experience with the school.


----------



## tzompantli (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm about midway through my application, trying not to overthink the personal statement but I know that's gonna be a big selling point if it's good.


----------



## Lingchuang (Nov 24, 2015)

Just come up to say hi!

Does anyone finish your application?


----------



## tzompantli (Nov 24, 2015)

Lingchuang said:


> Just come up to say hi!
> 
> Does anyone finish your application?



Hey! Technically I have a finished draft of all of the documents, I'm just going back over them now trying to make them as polished as possible.


----------



## Lingchuang (Nov 24, 2015)

me too!
I guess we will all submit at the last minute.lol


----------



## Paul J. (Nov 24, 2015)

Just exported all other assignments as a PDF except the personal statement. Not really sure how much it is going to change between now and the deadline but actually submitting seems so final!


----------



## katavi08 (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm with everyone else...just polishing my materials up. Hoping to have everything submitted by Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Xiaohan YAN (Feb 10, 2016)

NYU seems pretty laid back this year. According to the spreadsheet last year, they sent out all the interview requests on 11th Feb 2015 (WED). The 2014 thread notes they sent out notifications on Monday, so I am guessing someone should have received interview notification by today >.< good luckkkkkkkk guys.

Also, I didn't apply for financial aid, is this the case that if you didn't apply for the financial aid, you would have a larger possibility to get in? Or I was simply being stupid....


----------



## Paul J. (Feb 10, 2016)

At least some schools are "need blind" as in the faculty do not see info on how realistic your chances to actually pay for the program is. This way they can focus on just evaluating applicants based on suitability and skillset. I don't recall how NYU's financial aid even worked? I'd love to apply but that school seems the least keen to communicate with prospective students. Any info there?

Feeling like a western duel with NYU at the moment. They could draw any second.


----------



## kara (Feb 14, 2016)

Has anyone heard anything yet? I assumed the interview invitations would start going out


----------



## boxfox (Feb 15, 2016)

Yes I did. They asked me to call them to confirm a time for an interview.


----------



## boxfox (Feb 15, 2016)

boxfox said:


> Yes I did. They asked me to call them to confirm a time for an interview.



Good luck to everyone!


----------



## CWYH (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi everyone! I've been fortunate enough to have been invited to interview at Tisch this year and have been doing (attempting to, rather) some research into the school. I know it's generally highly regarded and it's been on Hollywood Reporter's 25 best film schools list since the first time they came up with the list (probably) but has anyone heard what the industry thinks of it's graduates? 

And in general, why did you guys choose to apply to nyu as well? 

It'd be great to know what you all think!

Best,
C


----------



## CWYH (Feb 15, 2016)

Oh and lest you guys think I didn't do research into the school before I applied, I did! I want to attend because their program is all and well rounded with a technical focus which is what I need! But yep! Didn't get much info about how the industry views the school. 




CWYH said:


> Hi everyone! I've been fortunate enough to have been invited to interview at Tisch this year and have been doing (attempting to, rather) some research into the school. I know it's generally highly regarded and it's been on Hollywood Reporter's 25 best film schools list since the first time they came up with the list (probably) but has anyone heard what the industry thinks of it's graduates?
> 
> And in general, why did you guys choose to apply to nyu as well?
> 
> ...


h and


----------



## Rattlebones (Feb 17, 2016)

Those of you who got an invite, how many views did your film get from slideroom? And approximately when did those views take place? My film has 3 loads and 2 plays. I presume that's not enough for it to be a good sign. 

NYU is the only school I applied to (it was a bit of a last minute lark compared to some of you who seem to plan months/years in advance). My undergrad grades were very weak, but I felt a bit more confident about the rest of my application. 

Good luck to those who got interviews and to the rest of us who are still waiting to hear.


----------



## bvels (Feb 17, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, where on slideroom can you see how many times your visual submission was viewed?


----------



## Rattlebones (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't know whether you can or not. I found out through vimeo.


----------



## Xiaohan YAN (Feb 17, 2016)

Rattlebones said:


> I don't know whether you can or not. I found out through vimeo.



So you can see from your "embed", you have 3 loads from slideroom? I think that's a good sign.
I guess that means at least you are in the 2nd round, because they typically select 300 out of 800 to put into the 2nd round for further review.


----------



## seok (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey guys,
I noticed some of you have received admission offer for graduate film. Congrats!!! All the best to the rest of us!


----------



## CWYH (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey guys! I've officially accepted NYU's offer and will be attending in fall. For those of you who are in the same boat - will you be applying for grad housing on campus or off campus?


----------

